# NFL Teams Transfers



## davistees (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone make NFl team transfers either players or teams?
Thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

NFL transfers are not licensed and are very illegal to produce.


----------



## davistees (May 5, 2007)

I didnt say I wanted illegal transfers??? I wanted to know if some one produced them that was oked by the players association or NFL.. I found that ART brands sells a few that are licensed. My question was not are they illegal, it was who sells them, please read clearly before posting!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are not NFL logos. They are the players and are licensed by the Players Association. We will be carrying them. You might want to notice that there are no team logos on any of the designs.


----------



## davistees (May 5, 2007)

My original post asks, either players or teams..so you will have players? How long untill they might be avail. They are really good looking transfers


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is link for Art Brands and they are on the Vender list on the left ..

Art Brands LLC. - Hot off the Press


----------



## Grafix USA (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool artwork on those player images.


----------

